# LGB



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

i recently purchased a LGB motor block. 6 wheel / 3 drive axles / & one traction tire..BUT no pick-up shoes & no place for them...Ideas what they are from ?? i'm gonna make an 0-6-0 from a aristo 0-4-0...mikel


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike; 

LGB made a model of a Decauville 0-6-0t. I don't remember that this locomotive had the slider contacts on it. Your motor block could be from a Decauville locomotive. 

I'm hoping that someone more knowledgeable than me, like Knute, will chime in. My best guess, since I can't seem to reference the right catalog online, is that it is a Decauville motor block. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

They sound as if they are from one of the LGB mallets. Neither the Uintah (2-6-6-2), Sumpter Valley (2-6-6-2), or the European mallets (0-6-6-0)have sliders. All power is through the wheels. 

I also think that the Zillertal steam locomotive (0-6-2) doesn't have sliders. 

It is also worth noting that these engines, without sliders, have given me the most problems with pitting on the drive wheels. 

Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike... Can you post an image of the motor block?????


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike; 

I just located a good photo of the Decauville 0-6-0t over on a German web site. It does have the rail pickup slider between axles #1 and #2, so I guess we can rule out that locomotive. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike:

Most LGB motor blocks have an engine number on the bottom. If that number is still there let us know what it is and someone will be able to locate it in an older LGB catalog.

Chuck


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in the day, many of the motor blocks were sold as shelf items with catalog numbers for replacement/scratchbuilding uses.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My USA mallet has pickups on the engine and tender as well. 

There are 2080 engines with split cases with power pickups on 4 wheels and the trailing truck, but no sliders. 2085 had all 6 wheels with power pickup, no sliders.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I recently repaired an LGB gear block and they can pick up voltage through the wheels. Check out pictures on my site 

http://users.eastlink.ca/~brownscountry/index/LGB_White_Pass_Repair.html


----------

